# Quick tasty SHTF meal recipes



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

These are a couple of quick out of the can/box things that taste great and are fast/easy to make (under 5 minutes)

*Corn Chowder (or in Maine Corn Chowdah*
1 can cream of potato soup
1 can cream corn
1 can whole corn
2-3 cups milk

put ingredients in a pot and warm
---------------------------------------------------
*open face chicken stuffing sandwich*
1 box of chicken stuffing 
1-2 cans of chunked chicken
1 pack of brown gravy

heat the water and butter to make the stuffing - toss in the chicken and let heat for 2 minutes. 
add the stuffing mix
Make the brown gravy

putting bread on plate and cover with chicken stuffing
cover with brown gravy

sometimes I will open a can of cranberries and have a mini thanksgiving
---------------------------------------------

*vienna sausage sandwich*

open can of Vienna sausage and toss into a bowl, add mayo/mustard, onions, green peppers, etc to taste mix it all up - use to make sandwiches
-----------------------------------------------

Do you have any fast and easy comfort food that your family enjoys


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PB & J on wheat


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> PB & J on wheat


WHAO - don't get to complicated -- do you put the jelly on one slice and the peanut butter on the other slice... do you put butter on before the jelly (my wife does that so the bread does not get soggy - I think she is crazy but the bread does not get soggy and hard to argue with success)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Pickled ring bologna and crackers.

My favorite Slim Jims and Jack

No cooking or dirty dishes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

*SHTF Tuna Noodle Casserole*

Boil water, cook noodles. Make a basic white sauce: whisk 2 tbl canned butter and 2 tbl flour over heat, add 1 cup evaporated milk, bring to boil, lower heat and cook for 2 minutes. Add dehydrated onions, garlic salt, and pepper. Mix together with cooked noodles, canned tuna and canned peas. Turn into a casserole dish and sprinkle buttered bread crumbs on top. 350 F for 45 min.

Simple. Cheap. Tastes good.


----------



## mrdomindart (Nov 28, 2015)

In bob : tortilla w tunafish. Make a tuna fish sandwich but like a burito.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Canned pineapple, canned chicken, dried tarragon, mayo from mayo packets. Mix it all up and put it on crackers


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Pickled ring bologna and crackers.
> 
> My favorite Slim Jims and Jack
> 
> No cooking or dirty dishes.


Same here...

Straight outta the Holler....Don't forget the Buttermilk!

Harlan County Kentucky..... "BLOODY HARLAN" that is!


----------



## mrdomindart (Nov 28, 2015)

Pink salmon out of can plus crackers. Haven't tried it yet but I had some salmon other day and think crackers would be awesome with. Lol


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Green or red bell pepper diced and cleaned out, whatever protein you want in small pieces, cheese if you have it to spare, diced tomato, garlic if you have it, a little ketchup to wet it some, whatever seasonings you want/have. Mix it up, heat it up, om nom nom nom 

We used to take the hot cocoa mix, sugar packet, powder creamer packet out of our MRE's, mix those up in the cocoa packet with a little water and BAM!! Chocolate icing baby!!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrdomindart said:


> Pink salmon out of can plus crackers. Haven't tried it yet but I had some salmon other day and think crackers would be awesome with. Lol


Buttery crackers work good.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

One cup of rice in two cups of water.
One spam in a can. A couple spoon fulls of brown sugar burnt on top.
Who ever goes to the storage gets to pick the vegatable. Or fruit.
If we eat squash it will be canned peaches.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Meat and potatoes. Salt and pepper if you have any left.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Bannock. 

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2 table spoons of milk powder
1 table spoon of sugar

Mix in water so that you have a dough ball that is not sticky. Flatten out and cook on a very low heat in a pan with a little butter. Or roll out like a snake and wrap around a stick to cook over a fire. Best if brazed with butter that way. 

The beauty is - you can do so much. 

Add canned meats or whatever you like. Roll out a bunch of little balls and drop in a pot of stew for dumplings. Use your imagination.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Bannock.
> 
> 1 cup flour
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> ...


I thought you were going to do a recipe for fried snowman with a side of moose tracks


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> These are a couple of quick out of the can/box things that taste great and are fast/easy to make (under 5 minutes)
> 
> *Corn Chowder (or in Maine Corn Chowdah*
> 1 can cream of potato soup
> ...


It is sad that at least half the posts here make fun over a very good prep.

I have a lot of "cream of" ... soup backstocked as it makes everything a meal and the cost is neglitable.

Cream of mushroom soup over a pheasant in the oven for an hour... a meal.

Cream of chicken soup over a antelope roast for an hour... a meal.

Cream of chicken soup, some diced tomatoes, some diced chicken..a meal

People that only stock beans and rice are totally screwed

Which reminds me.. Cream of chicken soup over rice....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got a Hopi cookbook around here somewhere - very simple stuff.

Couldn't find a link to it but here is the Navajo cookbook - I only saw two recipies? Traditional Recipes | Navajo Recipes

A lot of the people from this area would grind up tender young mesquite pod seeds, mix it with water or some milk (I'd bet human) and make a sticky dough. Sometimes with or without an egg or meat. Then they would bake it on large flat stones.

Found another link...
https://www.nrcnaa.org/pdf/cookbook.pdf


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Oiled an M1A! inland div. carbine, patted it and put it back to bed.
> 
> oiled 12 spare belt gun barrels and packed them away again
> 
> Fondled an IHC M-1 oiling the tube.


I ran my generator 1.5 hours today.

I worked 6 hours at my part time job.

collected 14 eggs from my chicken coup.

I'm sorry but what part of your post had anything to do with the subject?

P.S. I will not be responding.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> It is sad that at least half the posts here make fun over a very good prep.
> 
> I have a lot of "cream of" ... soup backstocked as it makes everything a meal and the cost is neglitable.
> 
> ...


I like to presoak a 13 bean mix then cook it up with lentils and bulger and mix in cream of mushroom soup. Then i serve it with whatever meat i got be it a nice cut of deer or moose or a can of ham.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I thought you were going to do a recipe for fried snowman with a side of moose tracks


Served on a ice platter in the middle of my igloo, eh!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Search "cowboy caviar". We eat it a lot, no cooking needed. Many recipes for it depending on your tastes, but good and easy to make food.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

cooked rice, canned chicken, adobo to suite.
Alternate, simmer chicken in marinara while rice is cooking, add mushrooms.
A few homemade tortillas as a side or make a wrap out of it all.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Cook a pot of macaroni, drain and dump in a can of stewed tomatoes and vegetable soup or alphagetti's. A can of corn is also good if you have to spare. Eat it like that or if you want gourmet cook up some hamburger and throw it in. Pretty minimal dishes and it's a cheap, filling meal.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Quinoa is another fav from the stores. Cook it in seasoned water add to anything for quality calories and a complete amino protien - the only one i know of from the plant kingdom.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Quinoa is another fav from the stores. Cook it in seasoned water add to anything for quality calories and a complete amino protien - the only one i know of from the plant kingdom.


Looked that up as I've never heard of it. Seems to be a really good thing to put back, it has pretty decent shelf life.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Quinoa is another fav from the stores. Cook it in seasoned water add to anything for quality calories and a complete amino protien - the only one i know of from the plant kingdom.


Been using it for about two years now since it appeared on the shelves.
It gets added to brown rice mixes.
I pre cook it separately for about a half hour.
The extra time removes the #7-1/2 bird shot texture.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Now that is what i'm talking about!!!!


----------



## mrdomindart (Nov 28, 2015)

What about recipes to cook squirrels?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

mrdomindart said:


> What about recipes to cook squirrels?


This is TEOTWAWKI. Cats, baby.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

what dose Pickled bologna taste like, it sweet sour dill? I never seen it before until I moved here to KY and see in every store from Walmart to the gas station
and I am trying to keep my wannabilly status on the low


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

gambit said:


> what dose Pickled bologna taste like, it sweet sour dill? I never seen it before until I moved here to KY and see in every store from Walmart to the gas station
> and I am trying to keep my wannabilly status on the low


I've been wondering too. Up here in Yinzer Country, we call bologna "jumbo".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mrdomindart said:


> What about recipes to cook squirrels?


So many squirrels, so few recipes.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

gambit said:


> what dose Pickled bologna taste like, it sweet sour dill? I never seen it before until I moved here to KY and see in every store from Walmart to the gas station
> and I am trying to keep my wannabilly status on the low


Your kidding right? Never had pickled bologna? Its a beer drinkers delight. Its dilled. Pickled bologna cheese and crackers with a beer chaser.... life is good!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

i am going to give it a try 
ill go out and even buy a beer with it and give it a shot. :smug:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

gambit said:


> i am going to give it a try
> ill go out and even buy a beer with it and give it a shot. :smug:


Redhots are good with a beer too.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Condiment Stew

- 1 can of corn kernels
- 1 can of tuna
- seasoned to taste with condiments available to you.

My favorites are:
- several scoop of salsa.
Or
-mustard ( mostly fat free and sugar free)
Or
- 2-3 tablespoons of BBQ sauce


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

This is actually a healthy meal....

Plain quick oats,
And chocolate protein powder.

Just add hot water a few minutes before you want to eat. I don't recommend making it hours in advance. However, the two ingredients store well separately in bulk, or together as a dry mix in your lunch pail.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Got a craving for corn chips and salsa?

You might find this is a good substitute. I have type 2 diabetes, so this is much better that having the corn chips.

I consider it a SHTF meal because it is a way to make a breakfast cerial into a fairly nutritious snack.

Ingredients:
- half cup of 'All Bran Buds'
- salsa to taste

Mix and eat with a spoon before the bran buds go soggy.


----------

